# Fluval M series heaters



## roofeo24 (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone using the Fluval M series heaters? I have one and having trouble keeping it clipped in the connector while keeping it above the submersed line. The top of the heater is hitting the top rim of the aquarium. contacted Fluval and they say it is fully submersible. ( then why the line?)
Has anyone fully submersed theirs and is it working? Thanks


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

After the marineland stealth pro recall several of us got the M series heaters. I contacted Fluval directly, as did others, and Fluval confirmed that yes indeed you can submerge these heaters 100%.

Dunk that heater and don't look back. :thumb:


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

usually on most that line is like a don't go below this line with the water level so it doesn't fry it maybe they worded it funny?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks. I just bought one of these to replace the Stealth Pro I returned. I was very annoyed at how small the distance was between "don't go above" and "don't go below." Glad I can push it down deeper in the tank.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I had the same issue. I returned one for that reason.

Completely stupid mistake on Fluval's part. There's no "funny wording" to it... they put a high water mark on the heater! Idiots.


----------



## roofeo24 (Feb 18, 2009)

alright thanks all, im gonna put it under. I too contacted Fluval and they say it is totally submersible. It is truely a bad move on their part for putting that line on it. Im sure customer service hasnt heard the last on this issue! But on a good note, I do love their products :thumb:


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

I was going to replace my Stealth-Pro Heaters with the Fluval M heaters as well, until I read that they are not fully submersible. I decided to go with the Eheim Jager heaters instead.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

koslonc said:


> I was going to replace my Stealth-Pro Heaters with the Fluval M heaters as well, until I read that they are not fully submersible. I decided to go with the Eheim Jager heaters instead.


But they are fully submersible. That's what this thread is trying to correct. Fluval has confirmed that the M series heaters are indeed fully submersible and they regret the confusing packaging/labeling.


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

dotbomb said:


> koslonc said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to replace my Stealth-Pro Heaters with the Fluval M heaters as well, until I read that they are not fully submersible. I decided to go with the Eheim Jager heaters instead.
> ...


Yes, I realize this. I was just pointing out that because of their marketing mistake, I purchased different heaters. They would be wise to update their product literature.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah gotcha, I misunderstood.

Yeah it is really a bummer their labeling and packaging gives such mixed signals.


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

I just started another thread. talk about STUPID !!!! I can't deal with something so stupid. no more fluval ....


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

O wow I also was already to hit the buy button on a couple of the M series Fluval heaters until I read that they weren't fully submersible so I got a Rena Smartheater instead. I still need a couple more heaters though so maybe i'll pick up a M series still and see how it works out. Haven't had much luck with the last few Jagers I bought.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

roofeo24 said:


> Anyone using the Fluval M series heaters? I have one and having trouble keeping it clipped in the connector while keeping it above the submersed line. The top of the heater is hitting the top rim of the aquarium. contacted Fluval and they say it is fully submersible. ( then why the line?)
> Has anyone fully submersed theirs and is it working? Thanks


Same exact thing for me. Replaced three of the recalled Marineland Heaters with Fluval M and was anoid that they were labeled as not submersible. Glad to hear they are submersible - I will fully submerse them tonight 

Russ


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

I contacted Fluval, and they said it was due to Canada laws, but it is submersible. so I told them they should include proper instructions.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

the blur said:


> I contacted Fluval, and they said it was due to Canada laws, but it is submersible. so I told them they should include proper instructions.


+1, Exactly what I heard too. Canada requires it by law on them so they did to all of them.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

How do you read the temperature gage on the heater? I don't really understand what the slashes are, if you want to set it to a certain temperature that is on the gage do I point it at the slash next to the number or directly at the number?


----------

